# Can someone share his written Statement for Victoria state sponsorship



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,

Can someone share his written Statement for Victoria state sponsorship?

Thanks


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

pakilahori81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone share his written Statement for Victoria state sponsorship?
> 
> Thanks


lot of posts in past has it...check it out in this thread...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...as-skilled-state-sponsorship-application.html


----------

